# Feedback needed from ECHO 58V PAS Edger Users



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi All!

I have had issues with two ECHO PAS 58V units and I am thinking I am tracing the issue down to my use of the edger attachment. Has anyone who has extensively used the ECHO 58V PAS with an edger attachment experienced any issues such as gradual power loss over time or random/intermittent power loss during constant load?

Thanks for your help!

- Brad


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CopperCreekCuts said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have had issues with two ECHO PAS 58V units and I am thinking I am tracing the issue down to my use of the edger attachment. Has anyone who has extensively used the ECHO 58V PAS with an edger attachment experienced any issues such as gradual power loss over time or random/intermittent power loss during constant load?
> 
> ...


No personal experience, but when I was shopping for battery equipment I noticed they had discontinued the 58V trimmer that accepts PAS attachments (CST-58V2AHCV). It looks like you can still get a reconditioned one and I saw some new ones on the secondary market, but it makes you wonder if it is because they discovered what you are learning.

Their "New! Cordless String Trimmer" (CDST-58V2AH) is designed with the electric motor down on the trimmer head, so there is no driveshaft to run other attachments.

I wanted to like the Echo, but having a stick edger was a priority, so I decided to go with the Ego system that accepts attachments.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I use one on mine and have not yet experienced any issues. I do always run it on the slow speed though. My thinking was that it might be too much for the motor to handle (hence it being discontinued per Ware's post), so I should keep it slow and not stress it out too much. I use this approach with the landscape blade as well, just in case.


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback so far folks!

I have been running it on rabbit, forgot that might be a variable as well.

I am also not very careful when I edge with it on my properties, so there is rubbing, scraping, and sometimes full on smashing of the blade against the concrete.

Might be just more abuse than the thing can handle.

- Brad


----------

